# Info par produktiem >  GPS uztvērējs no HOLUX

## Larisa

Pieklīda šāds. Nolēmu pamēģināt. Novilku draiveri un rekomendēto GPS lūrekli. Kaut kādus datus logo, vairāk neko nerāda. Pastāstiet, lūdzu - kā šis _štrunts_ praktiski lietojams?

----------


## next

To verkji vismaz liidz palodzei (labaak uz balkona) aizvilki?

PS. Par NMEA sentenceem var palasiities te:http://www.gpsinformation.org/dale/nmea.htm

----------


## Obsis

Tas paredzēts iespraušanai datorā.   :: 
Un atbalsts ir tādām kartogrāfiskajām pamatnēm kā Autoroute, Jāņsēta, Garmin Base camp, GoogleMap Pro, Ingit Karta Mira udc.Tad Holux galviņa nodrošina atrašanās vietas bultiņas kustību pa kartes pamatni.  Vārdu sakot GPS "tante" bet bez GPS aparāta, vien laptops un Holux.
Kā standalone verķi gan maz iespējas kur pielietot, vienīgi precīzā laika etalona kvalitātē.

Holux ir labāks par vecajām galviņām, kas aptver 6 vai 12 satelītus, te SIRF3 tehnoloģija iekļauj, ja nejaucu 24 satelītus. Diemžēl tā atpaliek no Glonass, tāpēc krievijā mazliet buksēs. Taču, ņemot vērā, ka Glonasam nereti gadās "sīkas kļūdiņas" tā par grādiem 10, protams tās ir pārejošas, tad vispārīgi Holux vadība ir uzticamāka. Glonass savukārt ir ar priekšrocībām aizās un kanjonos, jo satelīts stāv tuvāk zenītam kā Jenkiju sistēma, kas šajās vietās nebūs saskatāma. Tāpēc visjaunākajiem verķiem, piemēram manam handheld Garminam ir abu sistēmu atbalsts. 

Laptopa sistēma ir ļoti noderīga garos ceļojumos, kad ir augsts risks, ka logā turamo "pirmo" verķi var nozagt, vai tam saulē var sasprāgt ekrāns (īpaši šajā ziņā ir jutīgi lielo izmēru ekrāni). Rezerves sistēmai allaž jābūt, ja līdzi nav papīra karte. Turklāt datorā lasāma karte ir daudz pārskatāmāka plānojot un orientējoties, nekā tā, kas ir GPS mašīnītē

Lietošanu uzsāk ieslēdzot datora karti, un kartei pasakot, ka Holux ir tas īstenais un vienīgais, kas jāklausās. Jāņsētai var būt problēmas ar USB portu, jo šī grib ne zemāku par tipa 48., kamēr Holux grib ne augstāku par tipa 12. Bet arī to ar zobu sāpēm var pārvarēt. Nu un tad lieto datora karti un Holux pats dara savu darbu un ēst neprasa. Turi tik mašīnas logā, nevis salona vidū, kur ir mikroviļņu ēnas zona.

----------


## Larisa

Pateicos par izsmeļošu informāciju! Atliek vien iegādāt karti, instalēt to portatīvajā un mēģināt lietot. Minētajai "pelei" ir magnētiņš, bet pārāk vājš, lai to pielipinātu ārpusē. Esmu visai 'advancēta' meitene, bet parasti neceļoju viena neizpētītos apvidos. Tāpēc pieredzes līdz šim nekādas.

----------


## Dzinis

Nu ar līdzīgu verķi+(laptop win xp) ir puseiropa izbraukāta(Fūre).Lietoju AutoMapa un Autoroute.

----------

